# Sita



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

After careful and tearful consideration Sita, my beloved will be put to sleep tomorrow. He spondylopathy is far advanced and her quality of life is decreasing. 
She is my first dog, my teacher.
Sita means "devoted one" I can only return to the favor by letting her go. This is a very tough, VERY TOUGH decision....but I feel the right decision. Think of us wednesday 3:30 pm central time


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how hard it will be for you... our thought are with you.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry. We will have you in our prayers.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I've had to make that decision twice. You and Sita are in my thoughts.

LJ's mom


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry, words fail me at times like this. It's such an agonizing decision to make. My thoughts, prayers and tears are with you and Sita.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm so sorry. But I commend you for being able to think of her quality of life. She is truly lucky to be with you and I'm sure she knows it. My thoughts will be with you both.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh Sarah!!!!!!

I am so sorry!!!!!! I hate to hear this................

On a selfish note I see my Max not too far behind. We notice a slip in condition about every few months. His eyes are still bright tho. 

This made me cry for both of us.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Sarah, I am sad to hear about Sita. What a hard & brave decision to have to make. Thinking of you and Sita....

Ruby


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Sarah, you will both be in my thoughts tomorrow. I am so sorry.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I hope I am strong enough to know. Please take care-you and Sita are in our thoughts.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

How do we really know if its time? For me it has come down to her dignity. She is a classy gal. Very proper. Here eyes are still bright and her attitude is good. She falls and drags here rear most of the time. She seems humiliated at times and stressed. Blessed girl. I ache for her. She has pain in her spine, but her legs really don't have much feeling. Today we play and remember the good times.


----------



## 3dognite (May 28, 2003)

I'm sorry for your loss, it's a very tough decision to make. I've made it twice before and while I know I made the right decision, that didn't make it any easier. You are in my thoughts today!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Sarah, thinking of you today. And your sweetest Sita.
















lori


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Sarah, I am so sorry. It's the hardest decision to make and just heartwrenching. My thoughts are with you both...


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

our thoughts are with you. it is never easy, but great love never is.

i hope that my Lando greets Sita at the bridge with a frisbee and an invitation to play.


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

Tribute to Sita in the Memories Forum. Thanks
Sarah


----------

